# Check out this soap cutter! ANOTHER UPDATE!



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I just ordered one dance:






I found this shop, Tog Molds, on Etsy. I've been looking for a affordable cutter for a while and this is it! Their customers seem to love it! I can't wait to try it out. Just thought I'd share- I think it's a good buy. Price is 167.99, with shipping it was $182.

I just had to open a dispute on this item. Still haven't received it. I contacted the seller 2 weeks ago and he said it would ship Friday, June 29. I was more than prepared to wait 3-4 weeks for this item, but this is ridiculous. For another $100 I could have ordered a Tank. I wish I would have posted this thread BEFORE I ordered it, so I could have taken Jennifer's advice.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter!*

I haven't heard much bad stuff about their cutters other than poor customer service and taking a long time to get them. Their silicone molds, however, have tons of negative feedback.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter!*

Here is the six bar cutter I have. 
http://www.cumberlandacoustic.com/id9.html
I works beautifully, made out of birch with a sturdy push bar for cutting. Does square, rectangular and round logs I even cut my 4" diameter half logs (the shape of a watermelon slice). Again reasonably priced. They have some good-looking molds too.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter!*

Tog is terrible! Disputing on my cc right now.... consider a tank to go along with that fancy new mold


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter!*

Omg!! What's a cc?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter!*

credit card.... he will give you a song and dance and every excuse... all bull. There have been lots of discussions about him on other forums. It is really too bad because there is such a market.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter!*

Now I'm really nervous. I wish I would have asked on here before I ordered. I based my opinion solely on the reviews on Etsy. However, I have read good reviews on his soap cutters...just bad ones on his molds. Crap! :nooo Shame on me for not doing my homework.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*

bumping this to top


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*

I just had to open a dispute on this item. Still haven't received it. I contacted the seller 2 weeks ago and he said it would ship Friday, June 29. I was more than prepared to wait 3-4 weeks for this item, but this is ridiculous. For another $100 I could have ordered a Tank. I wish I would have posted this thread BEFORE I ordered it, so I could have taken Jennifer's advice.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*

I should mention that it has been 28 BUSINESS days since I placed my order. I'm so depressed


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*

 I bought all his crap excuses too...even had 3 shipping notices. IMO, even he comes back to you saying he is shipping today, I'd still back out and run. I didn't- and he kept me baited long enough that I am having an extremely hard time getting my money back because it was over *x* number of days since I bought the item. Didn't matter that I had not received the item- I had paid for it over a number of days and had not reported a problem (because I was still buying his excuses and feeling bad for him...and had not got the item to find out it was terrible!).

Don't beat yourself up  Dispute it on your cc now, order that tank, and don't look back.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*

Sorry you had so much trouble with him. The thought never entered my mind that he would take my money and not send me the product. Good grief. But I totally agree- I'm not taking any excuses. I want my money back so I can buy a tank. I hope you get your dispute settled


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*

From their etsy site it appears that Paul has been in the hospital. They never should have charged you for what they did not have.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*

Exactly. That's what it boils down to. I do not know this man personally. Neither do most who buy from him.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*



Tallabred said:


> From their etsy site it appears that Paul has been in the hospital. They never should have charged you for what they did not have.


Cathy, where does it say about him being in the hospital? I can only find his mission statement when I pull up his shop's profile.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*

I heard he was in the hospital too with my order... and if you read back through his defenses against negative feedback, being in the hospital is mentioned there as well I believe. Personally, we have had an emergency hospital deal and normal life just stops....and to have it happen multiple times, like it apparently has with this guy...terrible. I can understand getting behind- so don't go add more items to your store and keep taking orders for them, especially when you are backlogged with previous orders. And, don't keep making a crappy item that multiple people have had issues with and act shocked when more people have issues with it.

You can search other soap forums (one in particular where he is member) and see the long trail. Too bad I didn't find it before purchasing.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*

Carli, It was on his etsy page. It was a blue sentence towards the top - you had to click on it to bring up the whole thing.

JD, I had this same thing happen to me buying a Vicki mold - but at least they did not charge me for it!!!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*



Tallabred said:


> Carli, It was on his etsy page. It was a blue sentence towards the top - you had to click on it to bring up the whole thing.
> 
> JD, I had this same thing happen to me buying a Vicki mold - but at least they did not charge me for it!!!


Cathy- LOL, I tried Rita before this and waited 3 months before giving up. But, like you, I didn't get charged for it. BTW, how is your soap room coming along?

I just ordered an acrylic mold yesterday. I emailed him before ordering asking about return policy and processing time. He replied- said he ships within a couple days and I have 30 days to return it. We shall see...


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*

Oh ok. I found it. I agree with you Jennifer- if he's sick he needs to stop taking orders.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*

Got my refund!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*



carlidoe said:


> Got my refund!


Very cool.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Check out this soap cutter! (UPDATE!)*

Oh my gosh!! I just got a crappy letter from his wife telling me how mean I am for leaving negative feedback!! Really!?!?! How can they expect people that do not know them personally, to trust them with their money? Good grief. She's threatened to leave me negative feedback on Etsy. Guilt always wants to retaliate.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That is just wrong. Grrrr.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm glad you got a refund but what a pain about the feedback. That system just doesn't work well. Ebay revamped theirs but it's even worse now. I don't know what the answer is other than the website managers investigating individual gripes and that's just not going to happen. :/


----------

